# FX5 Humming Real Loud These Days..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know why its humming sooo loud?

I've never taken the whole thing apart, but should i take the motor off and clean it out? Can that even be done?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup you should. check to see if the outflow of water is slower.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, 4 screws only. Easy. Sometimes things can get stuck in the impeller chamber. Worth the 5 minutes to clean it out when you do a regular maintenance on it. I had a piece of Matrix stuck in one of my FX5, caused a little rattle. Pretty impressed that even with that, there was no damage whatsoever.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

huh! alright then..ill open it up..thanks guys for the quick responses!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

When I reassembled my pump onto the canister I didn't pay attention to setting the screws correctly and pushed the bolt which is set in the plastic housing, this set the bolt on an angle and pushed it out of the plastic. Guess I'm just saying be more carefull than I was when reassembling. Seat the pump properly up against canister before you start tightening the screws.

Probably didn't need to post this but....


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

small chunks of matrix sometimes fall into the impeller happens to mine alot


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

One other note, when I first took mine apart I didn't realize the impeller just pulls out like any other fluval filter. I thought the whole motor/impeller assembly was attached together. Mine was stiff or maybe the magnets were just stronger than what I was used to with smaller filters. Anyway, even though the impeller itself is a different design, it still pulls out of that motor housing.


----------

